# If you could be a Space Marine, what chapter/legion would you choose?



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Traitor or loyalist.

For me personally, I'll have to go with the Space Wolves. My favorite legion is the Alpha Legion but they have barely been described whereas with the former, they've been fleshed out to an amazing degree.

I love their sense of brotherhood. It feels closer than the other legions and their wolf-like senses and overall character makes it understandable why they're one of GW's most popular legions.

If the Alpha Legion received the same treatment then I'd go with them in a heartbeat.

What about you? I'd be extremely surprised if anyone chose to become a World Eater.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Psh, being a World Eater would be awesome! Not a care in the world, just spilling blood all day. 

In seriousness though I think I'd be an Emperor's Child. I don't see how anybody could choose a life of pain, hard work, intense dedication and self sacrifice that pretty much every other Astartes is stuck with, when you could be having fun all day every day.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

If I had to choose one I'd choose the wolves, they're friends to humanity and are willing to sacrifice allot to protect them.

If I had other options It's a toss up between salamanders, iron hands and raven guard and wolves.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

If I had to choose one of the Chapters of the Adeptus Astartes... it would be the Iron Snakes of Ithaka.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

If I could be one... I'd be running in the opposite direction screaming. The life of a space marine sounds horrible.

If I _had_ to be one, I'd probably go with an Ultramarine quite frankly. They aren't my favorite chapter, but they are well balanced, respected, have stable geneseed, and a mini-Empire instead of a single homeworld (even if it is a mere shadow of what they had pre-Heresy). Plus, if it's in Ward's universe I'd probably be able to spit fireballs and fart lightning.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

fuck it, im not going to do the relatively safer chapters/legions, im becoming a grey knight, preferably a librarian of the grey knights, maybe the fluff will allow me to be nigh invulnerable and give me the ability to slay a primarch.

Or maybe just become a space marine that hangs out on the edge of civilization lording over a planet.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Grey Knight.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Chompy Bits said:


> If I could be one... I'd be running in the opposite direction screaming. The life of a space marine sounds horrible.
> 
> If I _had_ to be one, I'd probably go with an Ultramarine quite frankly. They aren't my favorite chapter, but they are well balanced, respected, have stable geneseed, and a mini-Empire instead of a single homeworld (even if it is a mere shadow of what they had pre-Heresy). Plus, if it's in Ward's universe I'd probably be able to *spit fireballs and fart lightning*.


There's a curry house down the road which can do that to you.

For me, it would either be Emperor's Children preHeresy, Sons of Horus or Alpha Legion.

Post Heresy, exorcists. All those 'i beat cancer pics'? Fuck that 'i was possessed by a daemon and defeated it'.

Actually, that must be how the Exorcist works. '100 billion likes and i defeat my possessing daemondjsjsjtjskfjrksjtjjsktjgjskfigjslsogjskekffdsj...'


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I would say BA or mentors, standing in the back telling others how to fight and getting all the fancy tech, 
cavakes


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lost&Damned said:


> fuck it, im not going to do the relatively safer chapters/legions, im becoming a grey knight, preferably a librarian of the grey knights, maybe the fluff will allow me to be nigh invulnerable and give me the ability to slay a primarch.
> 
> Or maybe just become a space marine that hangs out on the edge of civilization lording over a planet.


That's cute, someone better tell logan you're invincible.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Would have to be one of the ultramarine successor chapters like Sons or Orar or Praetors of Orpheus. I mean I doubt anyone would truly like to be part of one of the more aggressive and notable chapters because not only do you then come with some sort of illness or deficiency but you're also more likely to get owned in some plot device, especially if you're an Imperial Fist


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Traitor or loyalist.
> 
> For me personally, I'll have to go with the Space Wolves. My favorite legion is the Alpha Legion but they have barely been described whereas with the former, they've been fleshed out to an amazing degree.
> 
> ...


Alpha Legion also my favorite, and with my vivid imagination filling in all of the blanks(basically Space Marine CIA  ), I have no qualms with saying that yes, I would fucking love to be in the Alpha Legion.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pre heresy, Dark Angels/Imperial Fist, post Heresy Imperial Fist


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

im strong enough to admit it i would be an ultramarine! self-righteous and arrogant LOL


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

Wolfies, because they have winter on Fenris.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd go for the Crimson Fists because I'm a stubborn bastard :laugh:





Vaz said:


> Actually, that must be how the Exorcist works. '100 billion likes and i defeat my possessing daemondjsjsjtjskfjrksjtjjsktjgjskfigjslsogjskekffdsj...'


Somebody really needs to do a "If the 'X' was a chatroom" things for the Imperium :laugh:



Znoz said:


> Wolfies, because they have winter on Fenris.


Winter is coming.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I'd be extremely surprised if anyone chose to become a World Eater.


I guess when you think about all there is to be angry about, the decision to become a World Eater becomes a bit more understandable.

I've considered all the others, but I actually would go World Eater just so I have an excuse to rip and tear. I've also considered the Carcharodons and the Minotaurs as well for the same reason, but oddly enough, not the Blood Angels or any of their successors.

If all else fails, Blood Ravens, for the chance to steal- _be gifted_ copious amounts of loot.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Why, oh why do such silly threads get a life here in this section of the forums. That is my rant for the day, lets try and create some discussion via generic threads. 

But, while I'm here, I'd say Custodes. The Legions are so boring(Traitor or Loyalist), and the Grey Knights so tedious that the Preatorians (with their bad ass armor and spears) just look God-Like among them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you created so many good threads you can complain about the quality of threads in these parts? Last I checked (about 2 minutes ago), the only thread on the first page was one about more books on Macharius.

My rant for the day, cheers.


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

I'd have to say Iron Hands, Imperial Fists or Excoriators since im stubborn lol 

However the i think it would be fun to be a minotaurs or mortifactors...


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

joebauerek said:


> However the i think it would be fun to be a minotaurs or mortifactors...


Minotaurs are fun indeed. You get all the best gear and you can punch out other chapters and take their gear, too; IA12 shows the Minotaurs to be in possession of a Mortis-pattern Dreadnought, of all things!


----------



## Soul_Of_Iron (Jan 1, 2014)

Phoebus said:


> If I had to choose one of the Chapters of the Adeptus Astartes... it would be the Iron Snakes of Ithaka.


This would definitely be me too... Hands down my favorite chapter. Love their planet, culture, training methods, everything about them. So awesome.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I would be a pre heresy Luna wolf.

If we are talking 40k then I think I'd go for Charcharodons


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Per and during Herseyrob Salamanders, Dark Angels or Ultramarines.Hard to say honestly post Hersey: The Ultra Hawks of Nelrix even though they no longer exist after the Second battle of Terra.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

For me the choice would be simple. Space Wolves, both before and after the HH.


----------



## PlayingWithHammers (Nov 7, 2013)

The obvious answer would be Emperors Children, because hey... lots of sex, drugs and rock and roll.

In reality, and judging by my reaction to the queues and miserable commute home last night my true answer would be World Eaters, because the easiest way to dealing with arseholes on the Jubilee Line is a frothing beserker rage and a chain axe and BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD ARRRRRGGGHHHHH SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Might sound cliche, but according to the way I live, what I cherish and what I strive for in life as a person, I would end up in Emperors Children pre-heresy and thus follow them through the turn of Chaos, whether I wanted to or not.

Hey, I might as well be honest.


----------

